#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-03-10
<jokrebel_> Namd
<phillip> CarstenG
<phillip> sage mal was, wenn du mal da bist ;)
<CarstenG> Hi phillip :-)
<phillip> hi CarstenG
<phillip> wie gehts?
<CarstenG> Hey phillip. Gut gehts :-) Bin mal wieder hier, nach langer Zeit. Was macht das Übersetzen?
<CarstenG> Gibts noch viel zu tun für die 14.04?
<phillip> das ist ja super dich mal wieder zu sehen
<phillip> CarstenG: ja, also war fast die ganze Zeit alleine am Prüfen
<phillip> aber gab viele andere Übersetzer
<phillip> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+lang/de/+index?batch=300
<phillip> ja was haben wir
<phillip> ubuntu-help
<CarstenG> Na ist doch schön zu hören, das es »NAchwuchs« gibt :-)
<phillip> das barauch noch ein bisschen liebe
<phillip> CarstenG: aber ich glaube nur einer hat sich auch mal hier gemeldet, der andere hat schon wieder aufgehört
<phillip> und dann noch ein paar andere
<phillip> die einfach nur übersetzen
<phillip> sonst jor
<CarstenG> Tja, ist nicht so einfach die Leute bei der Stange zu halten... Oder es kommt was anderes dazwischen...
<phillip> CarstenG: er fand den Timeout bug sehr nevig und übersetzt jetzt bei transifix …
<phillip> ich habe über die Packetbeschreibungen keinen überblick
<phillip> habe mich auf ubuntu-touch und die anderen Packete konzentriert
<CarstenG> Ja, der Bug nervt echt.. Das die das nicht gebacken kriegen... Hatte ich heute auch beim ubuntu-release-upgrader auch par mal...
<CarstenG> Welche Pakete sind denn bei Transifix?
<phillip> ja habe ich auch dauert
<phillip> CarstenG: nicht ubuntu
<phillip> andere Floss sachen
<phillip> z.B Tor, Xface …
<phillip> CarstenG: wie wollen wir das bei gutenprint machen?
<phillip> das muss ja alles nicht Übersetzt werden
<CarstenG> aso... Hab das System noch nicht wirklich angeschaut... wie läuft das da? auch mit den PO-Dateien?
<CarstenG> ähm, was ist mit gutenprint?
<phillip> CarstenG: ja
<phillip> CarstenG: schau dir die mal an, muss man alle nicht Übersetzten
<phillip> ok viele
<phillip> sollen wir die nun alle so durch gehen ?
<CarstenG> Sieht doch so aus, als hätte Christoph Klotz da viel vorgeschlagen...
<phillip> ja
<CarstenG> Dann die übernehmen und gut ist :-)
<phillip> der schlägt so wie so sehr viel vor
<phillip> wundert mich ein bisschen
<CarstenG> oder was dachtest du ist da besonders?
<CarstenG> Na ist doch gut, macht er denn gute Vorschläge?
<phillip> CarstenG: ja
<phillip> aber er macht echt sehr viel …
<phillip> Shinko CHC-S2145, Shinko CHC-S2145, Citizen CY alles Produnkt namen die man nicht übersetzen muss
<phillip> und dann so viele
<CarstenG> Ja, aber das weiß ja das System nicht... Dann kommt mal ein »series« mit vor, was übersetzt werden muss...
<phillip> CarstenG: und hier https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/gnome-orca/+pots/orca/de/+translate?show=new_suggestions ist unten kein Speichern Knopf
<phillip> oder bin ich dumm?
<CarstenG> Scroll mal nach rechts... Eintrag 1007 hat so ne lange Erklärung, die nicht umbrochen wird...
<phillip> arr war mir echt nicht aufgefallen
<phillip> Danke
<CarstenG> Halb so wild :-)
<CarstenG> Ich glaube, da gibt es auch einen Bug zu, das LP diese Hinweise umbrechen soll, damit sowas wie jetzt nicht passiert...
<phillip> ja
<phillip> kann gut sein
<phillip> 2011 Rosetta keiner mehr angefasst ;)
<phillip> seit
<phillip> denke ich
<CarstenG> Ja, das ist sehr besch...
<phillip> und canonical ist es egal …
<phillip> naja
<phillip> muss jetzt wieder
<CarstenG> Ja, gute Nacht...
<phillip> freut das du wieder da bist ;)
<CarstenG> Ja, hoffe, jetzt hab ich wieder etwas mehr Zeit. :-)
<phillip> ok bis denn ;)
<CarstenG> :-)
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-03-11
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-de-l10n to: Deutsche Anlaufstelle für elementary OS Nutzer! (Gerne auch Offtopic!) | Bei Fragen, einfach fragen! | Übersetzerteam: https://launchpad.net/~elementary-l10n-de > Es gibt Arbeit: midori | IRC-Anfänger: http://tinyurl.com/l7splmo
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-de-l10n to: Channel der deutschsprachigen Ubuntu-Übersetzer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators | Nächstes Team-Treffen: Sonntag, 06.04.2014 um 20 Uhr | Aktuelle Aufgaben: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Trusty | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<phillip> ach man
<phillip> habe jetzt alle Vorschläge bei Gutenprint Übernommen
<phillip> jetzt denke ich ist ubuntu-help und ubiquity-slideshow-xubuntu am wichtigsten
<CarstenG> hey phillip. Supi... ich schau dann mal, wo ich noch was machen kann...
<phillip> bei ubuntu-help ist sehr viel zu Prüfen …
<phillip> bei xubuntu eigentlihc auch
<phillip> CarstenG: was hälts du davon wenn ich oder du mal Christoph eine Mail schreibst, er hat so viel Übersetzt
<CarstenG> Ja, mach mal. Ich hab nicht so den Überblick, wo er aktiv war...
<CarstenG> und ist...
<phillip> er und ein Phillipp
<phillip> sonst Dennis ein wenig
<phillip> das wars
<phillip> im großen und ganzen, die die aktiv sind Dennis auch nur manchmal
<CarstenG> Ja, und was willst du ihm schreiben?
<phillip> Danken, auf »« aufmerksam machen, sagen das er sich gerne melden kann wenn er Fragen hat oder was gerne Übernommen haben möchte, ihn dazu motivieren mal hier vorbei zu schauen
<CarstenG> jupp, das ist gut so :-)
<phillip> ;)
<phillip> Done
<CarstenG> supi :-)
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-03-13
<CarstenG> Hey phillip
<phillip> hi CarstenG
<phillip> hast ja viel Übernommen, wie ich sehe ;)
<CarstenG> Ja :-)
<CarstenG> Hat sich Christoph bei dir gemeldet?
<CarstenG> Wäre ja cool, wenn wir ihn mal hier hätten
<phillip> ja, wäre cool, hat er aber nicht
<CarstenG> Fast geschafft... http://91.189.93.79:8081/stats/trusty/de
<CarstenG> :-)
<phillip> ;)
<CarstenG> Sag mal, wieder das alte Thema... wo sehe ich denn Paket xy in der freien Wildbahn?
<CarstenG> Also z.B. kubuntu-patched-l10n
<phillip> CarstenG: brachen wir im wiki Übersetzungsfortschritt eigentlich noch?
<CarstenG> öhm...
<phillip> CarstenG: da ist die Statistik-Seite doch besser oder nicht
<CarstenG> Ja, aber das was nicht fertig ist, kann da doch trotzdem stehen bleiben...
<CarstenG> ISt das denn überhaupt noch aktuell?
<phillip> nein
<CarstenG> exiv 160 stimmt...
<CarstenG> exiv2
<phillip> deswegen ja, http://91.189.93.79:8081/stats/trusty/de stimmt
<CarstenG> compiz --> 12
<phillip> auch wenn da was Fehlt
<phillip> okey ich update die Seite mal
<CarstenG> aber die Statistik-Seite hat auch nur ausgewählte Pakete da...
<phillip> ja
<CarstenG> ok, mach mal ein ?show=untranslated bei compiz mit an den link ran :-)
<phillip> CarstenG: done
<CarstenG> supi
<CarstenG> Hatte gerade bei dem KDE-Paket »kubuntu-patched-l10n« die dort richtigen Anführungszeichen „“ durch die GNOME-Varianten »« kaputtrepariert …
<CarstenG> :-)
<CarstenG> Wieso müssen die Projekte denn auch unterschiedliche Ansichten haben ;-)
<phillip> ja
<phillip> das ist echt nicht schön
<phillip> CarstenG: aber nur KDE macht sein eigenes Ding!
<CarstenG> ja...
<CarstenG> was macht dieses Paket denn eigentlich?
<CarstenG> Oh, habe gerade »« da gefunden... von Hendrik freigegeben ;-)
<phillip> suepr
<phillip> super
<phillip> weiß nicht was es macht ;)
<CarstenG> mmmmh, würde mir das schn mal live ansehen...
<CarstenG> muss ich wohl mal Kubuntu installieren...
<CarstenG> Hab da ja die zwei letzten Vorschläge gemacht, weiß aber nicht, wie die da reinpassen …
<phillip> CarstenG: der erste ist super
<phillip> soll ich beide übernehemen und wenn du dir das angesehen hast kannst du es immer noch ändern?
<phillip> hi iRcNoAsE
<CarstenG> phillip: ja
<CarstenG> Hallo iRcNoAsE
<iRcNoAsE> Hallo zurück
<CarstenG> iRcNoAsE: Bist du neu hier bei der Übersetzertruppe?
<CarstenG> Oder alter Hase? :-)
<phillip> oder das erste mal hier?
<phillip> iRcNoAsE: pong!
<phillip> ;)
<iRcNoAsE> ach das ist die Übersetzergruppe, ach ja, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil :-)
<iRcNoAsE> ich dachte, dass wäre die allgemeine Gruppe ubuntu-de
<iRcNoAsE> nicht zum ersten mal, aber im Prinzip neu
<CarstenG> Hihi, jetzt wo du schon mal da bist, kannst du ruhig auch mit was machen, wenn du möchtest. :-)
<phillip> iRcNoAsE: das ist #ubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<phillip> aber wir freuen uns auch wenn du hier bist ;)
<iRcNoAsE> so gut, bin ich leider nicht im Übersetzen, bin meist froh, wenn ich es für mich deuten kann.
<iRcNoAsE> danke
<CarstenG> Das Englische, oder das Deutsche? ;-)
<iRcNoAsE> :-)
<iRcNoAsE> tas teutsche
<phillip> wenn du das Deutsche meinst sind die Übersetzungen schlecht
<phillip> oO ;)
<CarstenG> Hihi, da bist du genau richtig hier. Denn Verbesserung von bestehender Übersetzung ist immer wichtig.
<iRcNoAsE> na wie gesagt,  besser könnte ich es auch meist nicht übersetzen
<phillip> iRcNoAsE: also ist das deutsche okey?
<iRcNoAsE> kan mann so saggen ;-)
<phillip> gut
<iRcNoAsE> na dann ... ich zieh mal weiter ... bye
<phillip> bye
<CarstenG> tja, wieder nix mit der Rekrutierung neuer Leute :-)
<phillip> ja, ist echt schwer
<phillip> aber wir haben es versucht
<CarstenG> Jup, immer am Ball bleiben :-)
<CarstenG> Vielleicht sollten wir in die allgemeinen Kanäle gehen. Da hätten wir mehr Puplikum :-)
<CarstenG> Publikum…
<phillip> hmm ja nur, unsere Haltungs-Quote ist sehr schlecht
<phillip> aber ja immer mal welche auf der ML und im LP aber viele nur ganz kurz
<phillip> CarstenG: kannst du mal kurz https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/trunk/+pots/rssreader-app/de/+translate?show=untranslated ansehen, dann sind die core-apps auch alle wieder übersetzt
<CarstenG> fertig :-)
<phillip> super
<CarstenG> Hast du denn schon ein Telefon, wo die drauf laufen? :-)
<phillip> nö
<CarstenG> schau mal bei der Music App rein … ;-)
<phillip> arr
<phillip> muss mein script mal updaten
<CarstenG> :-)
<CarstenG> Welches Skript
<CarstenG> ?
<phillip> CarstenG: zu checken wo noch was zu übersetzen ist
<CarstenG> so ne Art wie die Statistik-Seite?
<phillip> CarstenG: ne nur ganz einfach
<phillip> ubuntu-calendar:
<phillip> Translated: 100.0 %
<phillip> ubuntu-calculator:
<phillip> Translated: 100.0 %
<CarstenG> aso
<phillip> so was gibt er aus
<CarstenG> selber gebastelt?
<phillip> ja
<phillip> ist eigentlich nur:
<phillip> wget -q -O- https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+translations | grep -A 12 German | grep Translated: |cut -c13-31
<CarstenG> aso :-)
<phillip> https://translations.launchpad.net/music-app/trunk/+pots/music-app/de/+translate?show=untranslated
<CarstenG> hab ich mal übernommen...
<CarstenG> Du schaust dir das ja dann in so nem Programm auch an, oder?
<CarstenG> so nen Emulator für Ubuntu Touch...
<phillip> das jetzt nicht, habe ich mal gemacht ja …
<phillip> müsste mir den emulator mal wieder installieren
<CarstenG> Ja, besser ist das… Damit das mit der Textaufteilung auch passt.
<phillip> hatte da mal bug's gemeldet
<phillip> aber
<phillip> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1198669
<phillip> hat zwar viel Aufmerksamkeit gekommen aber hat sich auch nicht geändert ;)
<phillip> und https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1199699
<phillip> Importance: Low
<phillip> und https://bugs.launchpad.net/stock-ticker-mobile-app/+bug/1199461
<phillip> aber mal wieder ist für Canonical die Übersetzungen nicht wichtig
<phillip> genau wie https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/371889
<phillip> CarstenG: kannst du überprüfen ob https://bugs.launchpad.net/blueman/+bug/1057425 noch da ist?
<phillip> wenn wir schon bei den bugs sind
<phillip> auch https://bugs.launchpad.net/df-libreoffice/+bug/1170035
<CarstenG> ach, die Übersetzung immer mit Icons ausbessern  zu wollen... Find ich nen schlechten Workaround...
<CarstenG> Naja, hoffentlich packen die das Problem mal grundsätzlich an. Kann ja auch im Englischen mal langen Text geben, wo das zu Problemen führen kann...
<phillip> ja
<phillip> und https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-applications/+bug/1190861 findet acuh keine beachtung
<CarstenG> Ja, dasselbe Grundproblem …
<phillip> jop
<phillip> ist vielleicht ein gnerelles Problem bei Entwicklern im open-source Bereich?
<CarstenG> KAnn sein. Entwickler mit Englisch als Muttersprache denken vielleicht nicht gleich beim Design der Anwendung daran, das dann auch noch die Übersetzung kommt...
<phillip> hmm
<CarstenG> Und Englisch hat nun mal relativ kurze Wörter im Vergleich zu z.B. Deutsch... Da kommt es dann zu solchen Sachen...
<CarstenG> phillip: Gute NAcht. Bis  die Tage...
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-03-14
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-de-l10n to: Channel der deutschsprachigen Ubuntu-Übersetzer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators | Nächstes Team-Treffen: Sonntag, 06.04.2014 um 20 Uhr | Übersetzung für »location«: Ort oder Standort? | Aktuelle Aufgaben: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Trusty | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-de-l10n to: Channel der deutschsprachigen Ubuntu-Übersetzer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators | Nächstes Team-Treffen: Sonntag, 06.04.2014 um 20 Uhr | Standardübersetzung für »location«: Ort? | Aktuelle Aufgaben: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Trusty | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<phillip> hallo CarstenG
<CarstenG> hi phillip
<phillip> CarstenG: hier: http://pastebin.com/2WXjfHWs
<phillip> wie denkst du sollten wir das übersetzen?
<phillip> weil in unity ist das so wie ich das Vorgeschlagen habe ;)
<CarstenG> Ja... Die Getrennt- und Zusammenschreibung... :-)
<CarstenG> »Neu starten« gegen »Neustarten« ...
<CarstenG> Mmmmh
<CarstenG> Der Duden wird wohl Recht haben, oder?
<phillip> ja
<CarstenG> Dann ist doch https://translations.launchpad.net/lightdm-gtk-greeter/trunk/+pots/lightdm-gtk-greeter/de/16/+translate so richtig :-)
<phillip> toba2: ^
<phillip> was ist hier mit https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/unity/+pots/unity/de/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=restart?
<phillip> was ist hier mit https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/unity/+pots/unity/de/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=restart ?
<CarstenG> Das sollten wir dann wohl auch ändern :-)
<phillip> (re)boot
<phillip> (Neu)Start
<CarstenG> Aber ich bin mir mit der Rechtschreibung an der Stelle nicht 100% sicher...
<phillip> das ist in den Standartübersetzungen …
<CarstenG> Kann es sein, das da jetzt vielleicht beide Varianten richtig sind?
<phillip> kann sein
<CarstenG> Aber wenn es genau eine richtige Schreibung gibt, müssen wir die nehmen.
<phillip> CarstenG: also ich denke das »Das Neustarten« richtig ist
<phillip> weil ja auch »Der Neustart«
<CarstenG> M
<CarstenG> mmmh.
<CarstenG> Als Substantiv: »Neustart«
<CarstenG> Als Verb: »Neu starten«
<phillip> und Hendrik hat das so gemacht, er wird dich schon was bei gedacht haben
<CarstenG> Ja, davon gehe ich aus.
<phillip> also was machen wir, wollen ja beides gleich haben …
<phillip> und »Neustart …« würde ja auch gehen auch wenn ich »Neustarten …« besser finde
<CarstenG> Ja, mit »Neustart … « hätten wir das Problem elegant umgangen, aus Verb mach Substantiv ;-)
<CarstenG> Wobei mir ein Verb da schon schöner gefallen würde … »Abmelden …« und »Herunterfahren …« sind ja auch welche.
<CarstenG> Solln wir das Thema nochmal auf die Liste bringen?
 * phillip ist für Neustarten
<CarstenG> Deadline für die Übersetzung ist ja der 3.4. wenn ich das richtig sehe... (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule)
<phillip> CarstenG: können wir nur bringt das was?
<CarstenG> Eine dritte Meinung, vielleicht ;-)
<phillip> CarstenG: also wenn ich jetzt mein pc runterfahren möchte steht da Neustarten ;)
 * CarstenG ist für »Neu starten …«
<CarstenG> :-)
<CarstenG> Ich kanns ja immer noch auf den Duden schieben ;-)
<phillip> Hendrik ist für »Neustarten«
<phillip> ;)
<CarstenG> Ja, jetzt steht das da so :-)
<phillip> Die alten Übersetzer waren für »Neustarten«
<phillip> CarstenG: kannst gerne ein Mail an die Liste schreiben, malsehen ob sich da was tuht …
<CarstenG> Ich weiß ja auch nicht, wann die Übersetzung entstanden ist und ob sich da mittlerweile an den Regeln der deutschen Sprache was geändert hat.
<phillip> ja kann auch sein, beschwert hat sich noch niemand
<CarstenG> Bei den ganze Reformen bin ich irgendwann ausgestiegen ;-)
<phillip> anderes Thema
<CarstenG> ok, ich schreib mal ne kleine E-Mail an die Liste.
<phillip> gut
 * phillip hat sich im /topic ein Notiz gemacht
<phillip> soll »Locations« mit Ort übersetzt werden? Was hälts du von »Standorte« ?
<phillip> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/unity-control-center/+pots/unity-control-center/de/151/+translate
<phillip> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/unity-scope-home/+pots/unity-scope-home/de/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=location
<CarstenG> Mmmmh, wo ist das?
<CarstenG> Also wo sehe ich das im Zusammenhang?
<phillip> unity-control-center sind die System-einstellungen
<phillip> home-scope ist dash
<phillip> naja muss jetzt los
<phillip> bis denn
<CarstenG> ok
<CarstenG> bis später
<toba2> Ich bin für »Neustart«
<toba2> würde auch zu das Herunterfahren und das Abmelden passen
<CarstenG> hi toba2
<CarstenG> Wie würdest du das »Herunterfahren …« und das »Abmelden …« denn anders formulieren?
<CarstenG> Dann ein anderes mal :-)
<bekks> "Ussmaache" und "Aafmelde". :P
<toba2> garnicht anders
<toba2> nur »Neustart …« benutzen
<toba2> hoffe ich habe alles im Protokoll nachlesen können. Mein Netz war weg.
<toba2> Das Thema ist ja hierdurch entstanden: (Nr. 8,16) https://translations.launchpad.net/lightdm-gtk-greeter/trunk/+pots/lightdm-gtk-greeter/de/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=Restart
<toba2> Einmal ist ja schon Neustart vom 2012-03-19 vorhanden
<toba2> und weil der Duden sagt, dass es »neu starten« heißt war mein Vorschlag »Neustart«
<bekks> Jezt sind die Möglichkeiten vollständig ;)
<bekks> Da fehlte noch eine mit "Anwendungen".
<bekks> "restart" ohne "to" ist für mich auch "Neustart".
<phillip> bekks: warum nicht »Neustarten« wie es aktuell bei unity ist?
<bekks> Weil im Englischen dort "reboot" und nicht "to reboot" steht.
<bekks> Das Substantiv ist nunmal "Neustart" und nicht "Neustarten" :)
<bekks> Finde ich - so ganz persönlich.
<phillip> hmm okey
<phillip> müssen wir nur wissen wo wir das alles ändern müssen, wenn es denn so geändert werden soll
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-de-l10n to: Channel der deutschsprachigen Ubuntu-Übersetzer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators | Nächstes Team-Treffen: Sonntag, 06.04.2014 um 20 Uhr | Aktuelle Aufgaben: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Trusty | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<toba2> das mit dem »to …« ist ne gute Begründung
<phillip> joop
<CarstenG> bekks: Eduard, im Englischen sind in dem Menü nirgends »to …« vorn dran. Also müsste man danach alles auf Substantive umstellen. Also das »Abmelden …« und das »Herunterfahren …« bräuchten dann auch andere Entsprechungen, wenn man danach geht.
<bekks> "Herunterfahren" wird ja im Üblichen Sprachgebrauch als Substantiv gebraucht. Und aus "Abmelden" kann man - wenn man das so Spitz auf Knopf sehen möchte - durchaus auch "Abmeldung" machen.
<phillip> oder man einfach immer »Herunterfahren« »Neustarten« …
<CarstenG> ok, dann würde ich alle anderen so lassen und nur einen »Neustart …« einfügen.
<CarstenG> phillip: Ist übrigens meine E-Mail bei dir angekommen?
<phillip> nö, aber warte
<CarstenG> Hab die an die Liste geschickt, aber hier ist noch nichts rein gekommen.
<phillip> nö, habe nichts hmm
<toba2> ich hab auch nichts
<phillip> ist nichts
<phillip> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-l10n-de-community/
<CarstenG> mmmmh, hat die Liste Schluckauf, oder spinnt mein E-Mail?
<CarstenG> Wenn sie morgen noch nicht da ist, probier ich es nochmal.
<phillip> SCHEIß LAUNCHPAD!
<phillip> CarstenG: ist sie im Gesendet-Ordner, wenn du einen hast?
<CarstenG> jap
<CarstenG> da liegt sie.
<phillip> wird noch kommen
<CarstenG> Ich hoffe :-)
<phillip> toba2: habe übriges auch noch ein paar andere Zeichenketten übernommen
<phillip> ;)
<toba2> :)
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-03-15
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-de-l10n to: Channel der deutschsprachigen Ubuntu-Übersetzer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators | Nächstes Team-Treffen: Sonntag, 06.04.2014 um 20 Uhr | Aktuelle Aufgaben: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Trusty | Öffentliche Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<scheli> hey CarstenG
<CarstenG> hi scheli
<CarstenG> Neuer Nick?
<scheli> ja, weil mein bouncer Probleme hat und wenn der dann wieder kommt soll phillip nicht blockiert sein
<scheli> CarstenG: gefunden: hier http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-de-locoteam/ haben wir ein Termin ;)
<scheli> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-de-locoteam/749/detail/
<CarstenG> Hä?
<CarstenG> Was für ein Termin?
<CarstenG> Steh auf dem Schlauch :-)
<scheli> unser Team-Treffen einmal im Monat
<scheli> hat da jemand eingetragen …
<CarstenG> aso
<CarstenG> :-)
<CarstenG> Hihi
<scheli> man könnte die Agenda Items Nutzen
<CarstenG> Vielleicht wirkt es ja und es kommen paar mehr :-)
<scheli> CarstenG: kannst du dich mal auf der Seite mit deinen ubuntu account anmelden, dann kann ich dich villeicht auch als Vorsitzender auswählen
<CarstenG> ok
<CarstenG> hab ich
<CarstenG> sehe  aber nicht, wo man den einstellen kann...
<scheli> done
<scheli> bei Details bearbeiten
<CarstenG> ah
<CarstenG> Könntest dich auch selber eintragen :-)
<scheli> wenn ich das richtig sehe fügt er automatisch den irc-log nach dem Treffen hin zu
<CarstenG> ok
<CarstenG> Du, ich muss erst mal wieder raus...
<CarstenG> Bis später...
<scheli> ja bis denn
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-de-l10n to: Channel der deutschsprachigen Ubuntu-Übersetzer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators | Nächstes Team-Treffen: Sonntag, 06.04.2014 um 20 Uhr (http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-de-locoteam/749/detail/) | Aktuelle Aufgaben: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Trusty | Öffentliche Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<scheli> ach CarstenG ist noch keine Mail angekommen ;)
<phillip> CarstenG: angekommen ;)
<CarstenG> phillip: Ja, kann ja auch nicht klappen, wenn man eine falsche E-Mail-Adresse nimmt, die nicht auf LP hinterlegt ist. :-)
<phillip> hehe
<phillip> CarstenG: habe mal Agenda Punkte angelegt (http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-de-locoteam/749/detail/) und auch in topic hier gepackt
<CarstenG> supi
<CarstenG> phillip: Weißt du, wo ich die vier fehlenden Zeichenketten von unity (https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/unity/+pots/unity/de/+translate?show=untranslated) in live sehen kann?
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-03-16
<phillip> woo, so viel Mails auf der Mailing-Liste
<CarstenG> phillip: Yeah, mal wieder was los :-)
<phillip> ja echt super
<phillip> so muss das
<CarstenG> jap
<CarstenG> Ich habe gerade mal Transifex ausprobiert.
<CarstenG> Das fühlt sich nach den ersten Minuten viel flüssiger an.
<phillip> CarstenG: ja, ist es auch
<CarstenG> Hast du das auch schon probiert?
<phillip> ja, kurz
<CarstenG> vielleicht sollten wir dahin umziehen :-)
<phillip> würde ich gut finden
<phillip> aber das wird canonical nicht machen ;)
<CarstenG> Ja, daran wird es scheitern...
<phillip> CarstenG: wenn wir ein auto import/export hin kriegen würde das gehen, aber das ist sehr viel aufwand
<phillip> und dann ist die Frage ob es überhaupt geht …
<CarstenG> Ja, das ist die Frage...
<phillip> CarstenG: eigentlich nutzen alle ubuntu distros LP
<CarstenG> Ja, sind halt alle stark verzahnt mit LP
<phillip> jop
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-03-11
<rath> Offenbar kann bei Launchpad auch eine einzelne Person die Übersetzung ändern und gleichzeitig reviewen, so dass sie direkt übernommen wird.
<rath> Zum "Problem" wird es dann, wenn die Konvention des Projektes zum Übersetzen dieser Texte nicht eingehalten wird, und/oder Texte unverständlich oder gar falsch übersetzt werden.
<rath> Wie geht man normalerweise damit um?
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-03-14
<phillip> rath: hast du mein memo bekommen?
<rath> phillip: Ja, habe eine Mail geschrieben und gebeten sich an die Projektkonventionen zu halten.
<phillip> kannst du mir sagen wer das war?
<phillip> ahh ist auch egal
<rath> Ein Arbeitskollege hat via Git ein Projekt geklont, und die Meldung die da erschien, war mir unbekannt. Da habe ich mir mal den Diff zu den Übersetzungen in Upstream angeschaut. Da gibt es Übersetzungen, die in anderer Art übersetzt sind als die anderen Meldungen.
<phillip> rath: okey
<phillip> sind ist ubuntu-git und upstream git eigentlich genau gleich?
<rath> denke schon
<phillip> weil dann kann ich auch einfach die die upstream po-Datei im Launchpad hochladen
<phillip> hmm ich glaube aber die versionen werden Probleme machen
<rath> offenbar passiert das bei neuen Git Versionen automatisch. Die Unterschiede in der Übersetzung sind sehr gering.
<phillip> ja das passiert auch automatisch, aber um das erstmal auf einen Stand zu bringen
<rath> bei den geänderten Meldungen die wirklich ganz anders waren, habe ich gestern die Upstream-Version als Änderung vorgeschlagen
<phillip> hmm sind schon übernommen oder?
<rath> irgendwie nicht, ich sehe diese auch nicht als Vorschlag O_o. Vermutlich habe ich die Checkbox "New suggestion" nicht angeklickt.
<phillip> hmm ja aber eigentich kannst du nicht so einfach was übernehmen
<rath> ich hab dieses "Copy text" benutzt, und dann einfach Save & Continue geklickt. Wenn man die Checkbox aber nicht anklickt, hat das keinen Effekt, oder?
<phillip> da du nicht in der Reviwer gruppe bist eigentlich nicht
<rath> hm, die checkbox wird dabei automatisch ausgewählt. keine ahnung :-)
<rath> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/git/+pots/git/de/+translate?start=189 für Meldung 190 habe ich gerade die upstream version vorgeschlagen. allerdings sehe ich nichts davon
<phillip> was ist bei vivid?
<rath> das gleiche
<rath> vielleicht weil der vorgeschlagene text mit dem upstream text übereinstimmt?!
<phillip> doch steht da als upstream :)
<rath> phillip: Danke fürs Review :-)
<phillip> so jetzt solte das gleich sein
<rath> +1
<phillip> habe das email jetzt wie im aktuellen upstream gelassen
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2018-03-17
<Eusebius> wie bekomme ich in Ubuntu den Druckertreiber hplip-3.18.3.run installiert? = jetzt in Downloads
